# WRK - wrkr Ltd



## System (5 November 2016)

Integrated Payment Technologies' main business activity involves acting as a Clearing House for the payment of superannuation contributions, payroll deductions, salaries and ATO related payments. The Company generates revenue through charging employers facility fees and transaction fees in addition to receiving interest on holding superannuation contributions.

It is anticipated that IP1 will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://www.inpaytech.com.au


----------



## greggles (11 February 2019)

After listing at 20c back in December 2016, IP1 slowly sank to a low of 1.7c over the following two years. Just recently, however, it has seen some more positive price action and has increased to a high of 4.1c today.

The catalyst for the change in sentiment was the announcement on 8 February that the CEO is stepping down as the result of a strategic review of the Company's product development, business focus and financial and human resources. They are currently seeking a replacement CEO.

A Board review of the Company's strategic direction and focus has identified a number of objectives and also flagged a possible capital raise. The most recent Quarterly Report detailed a quarterly loss of $309,000 and cash at bank of $1,086,000.

Can IP1 recover after a devastating two years since listing? It is currently trading at 4c.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 August 2020)

greggles said:


> Can IP1 recover after a devastating two years since listing? It is currently trading at 4c.



Make that 3.5 years now Greggles.
Still trading at 4c. 
Is there any speccie you haven't visited?


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

30 day chart with today's unfinished bullish bar. Sellers thinning out for anyone interested. FA potential is surprising, if it all stitches together long term.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 August 2020)

The stock is seemingly only 3 years old. A toddler.
Am liking the volume....


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

Certainly "busting a move"


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

So, I guess the market liked the annual results. 
DYOR, I haven't done enough. Some key buzz words are standing out though.
1 month chart, momentum continues.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

SP sitting on lower of current trends for anyone interested. Consistent with current PB.
Now held with a more medium to long term approach plan.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> SP sitting on lower of current trends for anyone interested. Consistent with current PB.




Sydney, 
Wednesday 9 September 2020 
Integrated Payment Technologies Limited (InPayTech or Company) (ASX: IP1) is pleased to  announce the Company has entered into a data services agreement with Verifier Australia Pty Ltd  (Verifier) (www.verifier.me) to aid in the provision of Verifier’s Proof of Income. This is  InPayTech’s first implementation of an individual consent driven request for data service and the  Company expects further collaborative arrangements with Verifier in the Company’s upcoming  ClickVu release, including those under the Consumer Data Rights legislation in Australia.

_*I am surprised that the announcement is non market sensitive and that the price hasn't moved...  *_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

> Verifier Australia Pty Ltd



use them every day. .. Sometimes twice


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2020)

My entry for the October competition.
Trying to improve on my timing for the month. Solid retrace seen. 
Hoping for support on 0.025 and a change of trend/retrace end.
Some good volumes from June.
Long chart, short chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> My entry for the October competition.



Wooa Wilbur, just wait another day.....? 
Is the bottom in?
I suspect that the blue bar strategy by @Skate ala @ducati916 would show today as the first blue bar signalling tomorrow as a buy... however that's just a guess.
Maybe Skate could confirm or deny in the Dump it Here thread.


----------



## Skate (29 September 2020)

Skate.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 September 2020)

Thank you Mr Skate.


----------



## Skate (30 September 2020)

Skate.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 October 2020)

The fundamentals are potentially interesting. (Am not a financials person, so someone might be able to shed some light there.)
So, a patented payment process, (still waiting on Aus patent approval I think?) now full acquisition of TipsGo Open Banking, Superannuation, Lifestyle etc API systems. 
I can see what they are trying to do, hopefullyit takes off in the near future as it appears to be getting closer to a commercial offerings rollout stage.
Price starting to move, and I think the chart is pointing to a possible breakout, irrespective of it being my October monthly competition tip....
Older YouTube of TipsGo API's offerings, from a commercial point of view.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 October 2020)

I'm excited. 
Westpac have now updated their app to now have a fairly decent suite of indicators... (@rnr you may have an interest)


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2020)

TA trend continuing despite a lack of apparent catalyst.
Hoping for a nice finish to the month...


----------



## frugal.rock (17 November 2020)

A merger announcement not long out.
Integrated Payment Technologies Ltd to Merge with ComplyPath Holdings Pty Ltd.

Any thoughts anyone, maybe @Dona Ferentes  ? @rnr
(You both seem to know your way around Superannuation market stuff.
 Am on the road now and getting home late, early start etc)
Am holding, so what you do if you held,
Hold, accumulate, sell?
Much obliged for any feedback.
Cheers.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> A merger announcement not long out.
> Integrated Payment Technologies Ltd to Merge with ComplyPath Holdings Pty Ltd.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone,



 Two small entities trying to nip the heels of the major existing players.

I see  *Comply Path *is ex *PwC Bond*.  "_Bond was established as a platform venture in PwC Australia to improve the connectedness of the employee to member ecosystem. As of July 2020 it became a stand alone business, Comply Path, but with all the rich compliance capability of Australia's largest professional services firm" .

Maybe. _But not much else. Is it compatible with other systems? My experience of these big outfits is they didn't really know what to do with Super. I don't think ClickSuper's SuperStream is the major player,. (been out of this for a coupl'a years, and things may have changed).


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2020)

Thanks Dona. 

I would envisage that certain entities now have a vested interest in the SP of IP1 in either direction.
Surely some of the long pockets brigade are involved...

The SP is eying a nice gap up on open from the merger news and trading halt lift. Will be watching closely to see if things get stupid..., 
( I got a reprieve from the early start aforementioned...)


----------



## Remickz (15 February 2021)

Quite large volume and increase happening in the last hour on no news / announcement....


----------



## System (30 November 2021)

On November 30th, 2021, Integrated Payment Technologies Limited (IP1) changed its name and ASX code to wrkr Ltd (WRK).


----------

